# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D Printed Mewtwo with Armor

## Toysontheshelf

Hey guys we 3D printed Giovannis Mewtwo with his armor on our Youtube channel (Toys on the Shelf)

----------


## Toysontheshelf

Here is the link to our video. hope you guys like it.

----------


## Toysontheshelf

Hello guys we have our new creation up on our youtube channel now. Bullet Bill from Super Mario Odyssey. Hope you guys like it

----------


## Toysontheshelf

Hello guys new video up on our channel. We 3D printed Mallow! from Super Mario RPG

----------


## Toysontheshelf

Hey what’s up we’re back with a new video. We 3D printed ghost Luigi and dead Luigi from the smash bro’s ultimate reveal trailer for Castlevania.

----------


## Jizzmo

Guys, I believe that 3D printing is a great way to create toys for kids. I think it can save a lot of money on them, don't you think?

----------

